# How do you store dried peppers?



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

I ordered some dried peppers from a web merchant, and it turned out to be a lot more than I can use in the near future. They are dried serrano pods and japones pods. What is the best way to store them for a long period of time?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

They should be kept in a cool,dry spot.
You can keep them in a brown paper bag in your celler.
You can mill some and keep in the fridge.
you can rehydrate some and by putting them in a sauce pan cover with water bring to a boil and take off the heat and let sit for an hour, then purre them with a little of the water to you get a paste and pop in the fridge.

I can post some recipes for these friendly caspiums if you would like.
cc


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

From Patricia Wells:

If dried chile peppers are to keep their fresh, shiny color, they must be refrigerated. Crushed red peppers have a shelf life of about two years. Discard any dried peppers that have turned dark red or cloudy, they may be harsh and bitter.



:chef:


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

Thanks for your advice! I feel much better now--I was worried I had wasted my money because I ordered too much!
Cape Chef--I'd love some recipes! Thanks!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Red pepper and tomato chuntny
(reconstitue 2 serronoes)

6 cups peeled ,seeded and 1/4 tomatoes
1 cup sliced red bell pepper
2 seronos
2 granny smith apples cored and sliced into small wedges
2 red onions,sliced and seperated into rings
3 tablespoons mustard seeds
1 table spoon salt (kosher)
4 cups cider vinegar

In cheese cloth add
1 table spoon whole cloves
1 tablespoon allspice berries
2 tablespoons peeled and sliced ginger
2 tablespoons celery seeds
1/2 teaspoon cumin seeds
seeds and pulp from 3 tamarind pods
3 cups firmly packed brown sugar
6 oz liquid pectin
*********
Place the tomatoes in a non reactive pot,add the peppers,serronos,apples,onions,mustard seed and salt, simmer on meduim low heat for about half an hour. put your spice bag in another nonreeactive sauce pan with the vinager,bring to a boil and reduce the heat and simmer 30 minutes,remove the spice bag and strain the vinager into the tomato mixture.add the sugar and bring to a boil,reduce the heat and simmer for 1 hour.turn the heat off and cover.let the chutney sit over night.the next day bring it back to a boil and add the pectin,when it comes to a boil for 1 minute remove from the heat and pour into hot sterilized jars.try to let the chutney mellow for a couple of weeks before you use it.

2 tips for you

if you can't find tamiride use some dried apricots and a splash of worstishire sauce instead

also,if you don't use pectin you can keep reducing the chutney,but it will have a darker look to it.
I hope you like this.
I'll post somemore later
cc


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Heres one that will spice up your cocktails 
candied chilies
Reconstitute enough jalepenoes and serronos to give you about a half a pound. make sure you dry them well.

ok,here it goes,

1/2 pound hot peppers
1 Qt water
4 cups sugar
****
Place the water and chillies in a sauce pan and bring to a boil over medium heat,then reduce the heat and simmer on low for 15 minutes,add one cup of sugar and continue cooking,uncovered for 15 more minutes.Add 1 more cup of sugar and cook for 30 minutes.add the third cup of sugar and cook for 30 minutes,add the 4th cup alittle at a time while stirring.put the lid back on and cook for 30 more minutes (make sure not to carmilize the sugar.
place an oiled rack over wax paper and remove the chilies with a slotted spoon and pop on the rack.allow the chilies to sit at room temp over night.then store in a air tight containor lined with wax paper.

Have one of these little gems in tequilla or martinis :beer: :crazy: 
cc


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

Thanks for the recipes! I'll try them really soon. Gotta use up those peppers!


----------



## neworleanshoney (Jun 15, 2011)

I would love some recipes. Thank you . I am new to this site, I appreciate all info given. Again, THANKS.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

I vacuum seal them in canning jars then into my pantry that stays cool year round.


----------

